# Some install questions



## dragonbat13 (Oct 17, 2012)

I am planning on installing some horns in a 1999 dodge durango. At this point however, there are a couple of things I have to spend funds on other than stereo for the truck. HOwever, one of them is the fact that I Have to install a new heater core. Which requires complete removal of the dashboard. I Figured while I had it apart I could move as much stuff out the way as possible. I have a few questions.

This truck has a darn near perfectly flat dash bottom, and no console at all under the dash. JUst a console between the seats. I really want to chose the best horn type for this dash, even if it requires more work. The dash isnt the farthest away, but I still feel like the full size horns would be the better. Has anybody ever installed horns into a truck like this? Should I shoot for full size horns no matter what, or do I need to do a ton of measuring first? Cutting on the truck is reasonable to a certiant extent. I plan on just going with some 6.5 midbass in the factory locations for the time being. 

When installing the horns, should the throat of the horns be on axis with the listeners ears, or should they fire "right above the knees"? Seems as though most installs I have looked at, the horns are level front to back with the floorboard. 

Also, is the minidsp processor the most budget friendly way to allow for tuning? What are some other options. 

I am hoping to not spend over 850 total for the install (horns, DSP, Midbass). I am one of those types that will do what I gotta do, if it means blowing the budget so be it. I have wanted to run horns since the 90's.

Here is the equipment I have right now,waiting for install:
POlk audio PSW10 Reference series 10 inch sub in small sealed enclosure. 

MTX1501D (500 watts RMS going to the polk 10)

Alpine MRV-F400 V12 amp 50x4 (I am hoping to use this for the whole front stage untile the below amp can be fixed for mid bass duties).

MTX 942 (this amp may not be working, but I figured I would list it anyway since I plan on fixing it). 

Alpine basic old school din and a half head unit. No crossovers stuff going on here, planning on using it for source only. 

Here is a pic of the bottom of the dash. Horrible pic, but I am hoping it will give a little better idea. That black support bar along the bottom of where the glovebox would be installed would be where the mouths of the horns would actually be mounted. I sure hope the full size horns would work out with this dash. Excuse the mess, thats another project thats gonna get done, a dash cleaning. 





Thanks for the help.


----------

